# STUART Engine Kits ???



## Jeff02 (Sep 29, 2008)

Who is your *Favorite* supplier for STUART kits???


Thanks, Jeff


----------



## loggerhogger (Oct 17, 2008)

I used to have good luck with Cole's Power Models, but i haven't had a chance to deal with them since they were bought out and moved to Texas.


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 17, 2008)

I have to say that when I was buying Stuart kits I also bought them from Cole's. I have purchased a number of things from them since they changed hands and the service has been good. I got a bad exhaust manifold casting for the Holt engine but didn't discover the crack until I ran the engine and the manifold got hot. I called them up and explained what happened and they said send the bad one back and they would send another, which they did. 
gbritnell


----------



## Orrin (Nov 13, 2008)

I heartily recommend Coles. The new owners are running a first-class operation! I ordered a set of Stuart castings from them that were not in Cole's stock. Even with them coming all the way from England, I got them very soon afterward. 

Orrin


----------



## Metal Mickey (Nov 13, 2008)

Why not go direct?


----------



## steamboatmodel (Nov 14, 2008)

Why not go direct?
http://www.stuartmodels.com/
Regards,
Gerald


----------



## dorsey (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought a 10V from a U.S.-based company, but wouldn't recommend them again. Delivery was timely enough, but they've not responded to subsequent communication. Since my next purchase would likely be twice the amount of the 10V, they've lost me as a customer because of that.

I contacted the nice folks at Stuart for replacement castings - they responded immediately and are happy to ship to the U.S. Lead time is a consideration, mostly due to the current hyper-sensitivity of U.S. Customs. I'm going to buy my next model directly from the source. After factoring in shipping, the price is the same or slightly less buying direct (at current exchange rates). It took the kit three weeks to arrive from the U.S. company, and I figure about the same from the U.K.

I don't want to post the name or URL of the company I dealt with here, but I will pass it on via private correspondence for anyone interested.


----------



## compound driver 2 (Dec 14, 2008)

Let me know what kit your looking for, im becoming a Stuart dealer after Christmas. 
Post to the Us isnt cheap but it also isnt that slow. PM me if i can help.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's a U.S. Stuart dealer :

http://www.mmmachines.com

I've had no dealing with them, just ran across their site a while back.

Another U.S. place :

http://www.ministeam.com/acatalog/Stuart_Models.html


----------



## dorsey (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks, I knew of these two. The former is the one I won't do business with again. The latter's prices are higher than the former, which makes them both the same or higher than ordering factory-direct.

Dorsey


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 16, 2008)

Are either of their prices higher if you factor in shipping from Stuart directly via U.K. ??


----------



## dorsey (Dec 16, 2008)

As far as I can tell, even at the current exchange rate the difference more than covers the shipping cost. That could just mean that I overpaid, though.

Dorsey


----------

